# Nauticapedia Article - Charles M. Hays – A Titanic Loss



## Nauticapedia

Nauticapedia contributor Lynn Salmon shares some history behind the statue of Charles Hayes that stands in Prince Rupert BC. It was his vision of a Pacific Terminus for his railway that led to the founding of the City. If he had not been killed in the sinking of the Titanic its possible that the City's history might have been much different. Prince Rupert has experienced economic booms and busts - and the port is presently expanding.

See the image at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Articles/Hays_Charles.php


----------



## ben27

good day nauticapedia,m.yesterday.20:54.re:charles m.hays-a titanic loss.a great piece of canadian history.mr hays certainly left his mark,great link.keep posting,regards ben27


----------

